# Ask for your prayers...



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

Yes I know this was crossposted but I was told if any mods have a problem they can refer to the topic posted in the moderator forum by ventodan. 
I really really need your prayers for my mother guys/gals. Make a long story short she has stage 4 cancer reoccurence, she was clean for 4 years and about a week ago she had a hystorectomy, well the other day they found out there was cancer in her ovaries, basically to sum it up we went to the doctors today and she will be on a new drug and there is a 50% chance she won't make it within 18 months, and there is a 50% chance she will beat this out. I HAVE EVERY REASON TO BELEIVE MY MOTHER WILL MAKE IT, numbers are just numbers and she is a very strong woman and I am behind her all the way. I ask for your prayers for my mother that she has the strength to bout this evil again, and live a long healthy life. Thank you. As for mods moving this, you know better I came to my vortex friends cause I want you behind her all the way and I want her to know that.
If anyone is interested in the full details I will be glad to explain. email me at [email protected]
I will be printing out this thread from time to time, letting her know that people everywhere are behind her. Keep this going please. It means alot to me and her.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Your mom is in my prayers now.


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I will keep her in my prayers. God bless both you and her and help you through this.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

You can be sure that everyone's prayer's are with your mother and family...I will pray for you guys and so that you can face this strongly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes I know this was crossposted but I was told if any mods have a problem they can refer to the topic posted in the moderator forum by ventodan. 
[HR][/HR]​Not to worry Blitz, Ventodan has taken care of it.








My prayers are with your mom, you, and the rest of your family. I can totally sympathise with what you are feeling. I have had similar experiences with my Mother and Grandmother. Just keep telling her, she can do it !!


----------



## my98veedub (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Verruckt)*

My prayers to you. My dad had a lung removed 6 yrs ago from having a lung cancer, so i know first hand what your going through...take it easy, keep positive thoughts, and spend as much time with your mother as possible!!! She'll need you there. Take care. 
And heres some hugs for your mom
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Jen


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

thanks guys, for taking the time out of your day to make another person's day brighter, she will be delighted to hear this.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I found a really good quote that I printed up and will give to my mother.
"Learn to get in touch with the silence within yourself, and know that everything in this life has purpose. There are no mistakes, no coincidences. All events are blessings given to us to learn from."
from a cancer website...


----------



## H2o_TRBO_GTi (Feb 11, 2001)

You've Got Them, Brother. God Bless.


----------



## Niello (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

This must be a hard time for you. Be strong and spend as much time as you can with her. Together, you both will be stronger and beat this. God bless.


----------



## borch (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Your mom’ll be ok… My dad was given the same odds twenty-some years ago when he had his kidney removed and then again when it came back on his spine five years ago… it came back again, two years later and I thought it was all over but medical research in this area is advancing vastly every day… he is now 3 years cancer free and the most in shape old fart I know… 65 and he can wup my lazy 27 year old ass. Don’t ever give up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny G (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Best of luck to you, your Mom and the rest of your family. I'm going through similar problems with both of my Grandparents, so I know how it feels!!! Keep positive thoughts and all will be well!!!!!! Also, make the best of the holidays, tell the people that you love that you really do Love them. Knowing that people care and are thinking about them is one of the best healers!!!!!
All my Best to you and yours!!!!!!!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Will Power and The will to live are the best antidotes..... Meds and treatments are good, but if you dont want it, it wont happen. You can count on our prayers... good luck. I know how hard it can be to have a family member ill during the holidays... Be Strong....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djizreel (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I will be praying for her...God Bless


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Blitz - your mom, yourself, family and friends are in my prayers. Good luck, and stay strong.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Lights on for julia


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (H2oVento)*

before getting into the tech field i worked in health care for 9+ yrs. and my wife has been a physical therapist for 10 yrs. i can honestly tell you numbers are sheeit, it's the patients state of mind AND support system that is the real deal. LOVE your mom like you should and do everything you can to keep her spirits up. nothing but GREAT thoughts flowing from here.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (1sweet16v)*

Thank you guys, its nice to know what a great group of people are out there, I will be printing this and showing it to her today.I can't even began to explain how grateful I am, thats from my heart. Keep them coming.


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

in any thread jon your mother will have our support


----------



## Shere Khan (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (mk2jetta)*

Sorry to hear the bad news Blitz








I hope everything gets to work out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We are all pulling for your family during this holiday season.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Shier Khan)*

She is reading them trust me, I will continually printing them out for you. Enclosed is a picture of her I took this afternoon. Keep them coming. Her name is Lynn.


----------



## Shere Khan (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*








Be strong Lynn.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Shier Khan)*

If you learn from your suffering, and really come to
understand the lesson you were taught,
you might be able to help someone else
who's now in the phase you may have just completed.
Maybe that's what it's all about after all...
-anonymous


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (mavrick)*

Today we will be getting the results of the tumor markers, which show that there is a possibility of cancer in the bloodstream. I will be reporting back with results later on. Keep the replies coming I will be printing all this out for her to read on the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

A prayer for your Mom buddy, we will all be sending out prayers for your Mom


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (tngdesi)*

I got some good news guys, we got one of the results back from her tumor markers and they are WITHIN RANGE which means clean. The test she had done was for the CA-27.29 tumor marker, she is awaiting the results for the CA-15.3 which we will be getting tommorow.
Here is some info.
CA 15–3 levels are most useful in following the course of treatment in women diagnosed with breast cancer, especially advanced breast cancer. CA 15–3 levels are rarely elevated in women with early stage breast cancer. 
Cancers of the ovary, lung, and prostate may also raise CA 15–3 levels. Elevated levels of CA 15–3 may be associated with noncancerous conditions, such as benign breast or ovarian disease, endometriosis, pelvic inflammatory disease, and hepatitis. Pregnancy and lactation can also cause CA 15–3 levels to rise. 
CA 27–29
Similar to the CA 15–3 antigen, CA 27–29 is found in the blood of most breast cancer patients. CA 27–29 levels may be used in conjunction with other procedures (such as mammograms and measurements of other tumor marker levels) to check for recurrence in women previously treated for stage II and stage III breast cancer. 
CA 27–29 levels can also be elevated by cancers of the colon, stomach, kidney, lung, ovary, pancreas, uterus, and liver. First trimester pregnancy, endometriosis, ovarian cysts, benign breast disease, kidney disease, and liver disease are noncancerous conditions that can also elevate CA 27–29 levels. 
I will recap what needs to be recapped.
Her bone scan/liver/abdomen/kidney/ca27.29 scans are clean.
as of right now there is no detectable cancer in her body it was removed in the hystorectomy, but once again statisically speaking microscopic cancer cells are associated with her case. f**** statistics shes gonna make it. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## my98veedub (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Good to hear the results were a positive!!!
Keep up your strong thoughts. I'll be thinking of you. 
More hugs.. XXXXXXXX
and some kisses too!! OOOOOOO


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

Follow up on some more great news, the remnant tumor markers are all within range, which means GOOD








Here are some pictures of her I took today her sister from ny is in town, from left to right I got a new digi camera and this pic came out fuzzy I really have no idea which functions to use, cause I just got it








sister[eliz]mom[lynn]moms sister[jeanette]my sister[melissa]








Gonna print up most of the threads tommorow, thanks a ton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ColoradoGLX (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

My thoughts are with you, glad to see that you have gotten some good news.


----------



## Jetta1616 (May 24, 1999)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (ColoradoGLX)*

my prayers will still be with her


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Jetta1616)*

Thank you guys, I am printing out all the threads now, what a great show of support the vortex can be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justin1.8T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

To a certain extent, I know what you and your family must be going through. My mom developed breast cancer about 4 years ago. I think that was the scariest thing we ever had to go through as a family. It sounds like my mom had the same issue with the microscopic cancer possibility. The human body is a remarkable thing, and its amazing what it can bounce back from. Four years later, she is still cancer free. Just remember to keep your chin up Lynn, you WILL beat this!!!
We're all pulling for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Justin1.8T)*

She loved the replies guys, from time to time I will keep you up to date on news with her! Oh and here is a really touching picture I took today of her sister departing to go back to NY. I think its moving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










[Modified by Blitz16v, 7:10 PM 12-16-2001]


----------



## my98veedub (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Great pic!! Very glad to hear about the great results on the follow up. By the way, how old is your mother? She looks so young, and VERY beautiful! Take care
Jen


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

Assuming you know my mom is on the left in that picture, and assuming you still think shes pretty







She is 45


----------



## my98veedub (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

the one one the left in the top pic of all 4 of them?? anyways....she looks great for 45! thats all i have to say...i was really expecting her to be alot older.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

Ahh yes the one with the four girls , it goes
from left to right
sister/mom/aunt/sister
she sure is pretty








thanks I will tell her for the compliment though, that was very nice.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Keep this going , this thread is the best, it makes everyone think and helps my mother a great deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

She will be going in for 2 more opinions, one is scheduled on January 4th I will inform you on the results. Keep praying for my mommy you guys are a godsend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Ive waited to chime in on this Blitzie 'cause I wanted to wait til the news was good so here i am








Im very happy that there's light at the end of the tunnel for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Good thoughts still flowing to TX via Dayton,OH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (1sweet16v)*

Thank you this thread is sure coming along, a bump for my mom and friends mom that was recently diagnosed with cancer again, and for ferociouslil8valves mom's and vwjettadreamer's father, that all of them will prosper in their battles with cancer.
Keep you up to date on my mother people.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Hopefully for the holidays everyone's cancer goes WAY into remission, and stays there!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (1sweet16v)*

Thank you guys the replies are amazing, her second opinion is right around the corner January 4th, I am trying to keep a level head , we all are, but when you guys see me posting at 4 in the morning, its cause I can't sleep, I feel very alone and only imagine how my mother feels. to the ^ keep the prayers rollin.


----------



## Bad65Bug (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Keep the good Karma flowing, she will be in my prayers as well...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Any new update Blitz??


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Verruckt)*

Ask and it shall be given you: seek and ye shall find [Matthew Chap 9 vs 7]
Update on momma shes got her appointment locked on for the 3rd, be reporting back to you as soon as possible! She is in very good health and emotionally doing excellent! Keep em comin I know theirs more!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Good to hear. 
Keep up the fight Lynn!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Verruckt)*

My wife's name is Lynn. It'll be hard to wish good thoughts any harder but now I MUST!! Go Lynny, Go! Sorry, I yell that to my wife on the volley ball court. It sometimes (







) helps.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (1sweet16v)*

Update 1/3/02
Here is the update on Lynn as promised. Today my mom’s friend flew in from New York today, to support my mother with what’s been going on lately thank you Fran you rule… We went to Methodist Hospital today for her 2nd opinion, still one more to go after this! Under the suspicious and explicit eye of Dr Elledge examination, we had a consultation today. Coming into this opinion we were level headed and weren’t going to be disappointed if the news we heard was negative shes gonna make it regardless, not now we are way too strong for someone to tell us otherwise. Like I said in the beginning her cancer before was classified as “STAGE 4” meaning it has metasticized from its primary locale [breast], to a new locale [ovary]. Our first doctor stated the possibility of her making it within the next 18 months was a 50/50 chance; I wasn’t going to accept that for an answer. 
The pathology report from her latest cancer was very odd, in terms of distinguishing whether the cancer was a tumor or a few microscopic cells and just overall seemed too sketchy enough to make a blatant statement. Enter Dr. Elledge a very soothing man if I might add, he basically said Mrs. Slim you have a very unusual case of cancer in terms of logistics and your current superb health and not to mention every single one of our scans were clear, and I would not agree with what your previous doctor said about a possible lifespan on your life. Your cancer in my belief does not fit the criteria for a stage 4 carcinoma I can’t even call it a staged cancer; therefore basically you can throw those statistics out the window. Elledge spoke and went on saying how basically cancer cells can coincide with normal cells for DECADES, and sometimes never do anything but just sit their and do no harm. Basically without getting into the technical terms…. Her breast cancer was estrogen receptive, as of right now there is no detectable cancer in her body and reason to believe that the tamoxifen she was on in the past 4 years kept the cancer in her ovary at bay and now is gone. He agrees with the treatment she is on now, and that is Femara an aromatase inhibitor, in layman’s terms blocks aromatase from converting androgen into estrogen, thereby reducing growth of the tumor, but in her case their was no tumor, but a very good idea to be on the Femara. By starving estrogen receptive cancer of its estrogen the cancer cells are starved on estrogen and die out for the most part. Listen to me I sound like a doctor! I guess that’s what listening and researching like a madman has done to me. I will sum it up with today was very good news in terms of, the doctor himself said I will be very optimistic and keep my guard up, you aren’t in the clear but you definitely have a chance at this one. That right their made my mom and me the happiest people right their and then. Mom’s gonna stick with this doctor, not cause what we heard today was good news, she just feels comfortable with him and many other reasons, and I am very happy for her. She will be going to MD Anderson on the 7th of next week for a 3rd opinion 2nd best in the nation, and then back to Elledge on the 30 of Jan for another visit. Keep up the prayer’s people they ARE working. If anyone wants specifics email me at [email protected] Thank you everyone keep it up!
On the way to the doctor determined and strong willed she is.









We’re there








You guy’s have NO idea how suspenseful it is waiting on news.








Me about to throw up, I just want the damn doctor to come in the room so I can quit thinking!









The consultation.








Now a smilie cause of the good news 

Next stop M.D


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Whoopie, that sounds GREAT!!!!


----------



## Darrie_Jar (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Blitz, I am still Praying for ya and I got all our Jr. Youth that i help lead praying for ya too. I know how hard cancer can be. Stay strong and wait. Tel your mom to keep fighting. Thanx


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Glad to hear the good news. Don't underestimate your mom feeling comfortable with your her doctor. Very important!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (1sweet16v)*

Round 3 battling evil. First of I am going to say M.D Anderson Cancer center is an adventure in itself, the place is absolutely huge and extremely efficient, the fact that people fly in from all over the world is amazing. Onto the consultation it’s more of the same news, just with a different spin on things, he came out swinging and simply put you have a chronic disease called cancer, and you’re just going to have to come to terms with it. I being just the inquisitive sonofabitch like I am asked him “what usually happens with cases like my mother’s case”, he looked at me in the eye and just winked and nodded his head, he didn’t even have to say it, I knew his answer we’re all going to die someday. He mentioned the option of a experimental trial she could go on called Taxotere, whether she bites is up to her, they have no conclusive evidence if it works or not. He touched on the positive notes, and grouped my mother into the optimistic outlook which was good. He could have told me she had 5 minutes to live, and it wouldn’t affect me I have become so strong from this and the divorces I can handle ANYTHING. The fact of the matter is my moms going to be fine period if ands or butts, I give it up to god and I know he’s going to do what’s right. A lot of stuff is going to be going on moving to NY within 3 months, and she will be going up to Sloan Kettering [jnxtheband]. Thank you guys for the prayers and keep them flowing. God bless. 
Just to let you guys know 570 people have responded to my threads on this and still growing. 8,377 views



[Modified by Blitz16v, 12:10 AM 1-8-2002]


----------



## VW*2 (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

Your mother is in our Prayers! 
Your mother has beaten this before 4 times, She is going to just fine. Your family is very, very strong as well as your Vortex family, That is a heck of alot prayers.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (VW*2)*

I swear its one ****en thing after another with this family, the doctor’s are telling us just now that they never checked her lymph nodes for cancer in the uterus area, cause when they went in to do the hysto, they weren’t looking for cancer. So now she has to go for another surgery to test, god I wish the pain would just go away. Keep the faith.


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Stay strong man, I believe your mom will beat this, based on your description of her. I can tell by the pics she's a strong lady. 
My mom beat breast cancer, and now she's engaged in the same battle with ovarian cancer. She's on radiation now, after two sessions of chemo. From what I've seen the last two years she's had it, it's tough to make it go away 100%, BUT IT IS CONTROLLABLE. So far, she's had good CA125 (I think) counts, then they'll go back up, at which point she goes on a chemo protocol, which will bring her counts down for a few months so she can live life like normal for a while until they go back up and she has to take more chemo. (Or radiation, which she's currently undergoing.) Tell your mom not to be scared by chemo and radiation, the anti-nasea drugs available now work great. 
I know how hard it can be to watch your mom hurting, but she's lucky to have a son like you.
My thoughts and prayers for you and your mom and your whole family.


----------



## 25th GTI (Jan 4, 2002)

My prayers are with your family


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Stay strong. Your mom will need your Big lumberjack arse to lean on. My best thoughts are w/ you all.


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (1sweet16v)*

Cancer isn't the death sentence it used to be....just a damned nusiance and fear.... a buddy of mine is going through this with his 63 year old diabetic mom....and she is doing ok, just cranky from the tamaxofin.....big hugs and take her to Roswell.


----------



## Bora_Princess (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Hey buddy, take it from someone who's going through the same testing right now and has been for about a month. It's intense and it isn't comfortable to say the least. But if a weak 18 year old can make it through i promise you that your mom can. Even though i can't stand most of the tests, at the end of the day i am happy that i had them done. One thing after another is getting ruled out and the solution is getting closer. Seriously, if you or your mom ever have any questions at all, please ask...i guarantee that i have had any test that can possibly be given for this kind of thing. God Bless. ~~~Caitlin (IM: Irshprncess13)


----------



## Darrie Jar (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

My prayers are with ya. Keep me posted on her situation


----------



## peternorth (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Darrie Jar)*

my prayers are with both of you ladies


----------



## peternorth (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Darrie Jar)*

my prayers are with both of you ladies


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

1/31/2002
Update mother went back to doctor today for a checkup and to follow up on the plan of attack. Basically nothing new, nothing has changed, for the hell of it I recommended a CAT SCAN and that will be done February 26th. Doc took her off a few medications regarding stress relievers/anxiety they are doing more harm then good. Thank you guys you are the best keep the prayers flowing and I will be updating like always.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I can’t thank you guys enough for all the prayers and support! I will be printing out every single one of my threads and showing them to her. She is moving March with my 2 sisters/nephew and our kitty back to New York, and I will finish up school and leave in May. Long story divorce etc. Before she leaves I will set her up and she will write a thank you and everything cause this really means a lot to her. You guys are the best


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

Well here is an update, Lynn just went to the doctor, to get a x-ray of her lung, very small nodules showed up, which could be blood vessels or some sort of subclavian vein stenosis…or it could be something else. Every 3 months she will get checked up on that, and if it hasn’t changed its nothing. So things are alright she feels good for the most part, and she looks great! Here is a recent picture of her at her going away party. She is moving March 10th with my little sister Elizabeth who is 12, and I am following May 10th, and Melissa and Brayden in December.








Her on the left, brother Michael on the right.
Onto some kind of depressing news my sister Melissa[21] found a lump in her breast, and she is going to have surgery and a biopsy immediately no waiting around this time, we are on top of things, I mean I REALLY hope its nothing but that’s life. I thank you guys and girls for praying and ask for you to continue to pray for us. God bless
To let ya'll know if my math is correct 704 replies, and 11,700 views for my prayer threads.



[Modified by Blitz16v, 12:54 AM 3-2-2002]


----------



## my98veedub (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Just wanted to pop in and say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the good news with your mom. And my hopes that everything will be ok with your sis! Take care!!
HUGS&KISSES
XOXOXOXOXO
Jen


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*

Well momma is up in New York now enjoyin herself! Keep the prayers coming


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Keep this going guys for momma.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Listen to me I sound like a doctor! I guess that’s what listening and researching like a madman has done to me. [HR][/HR]​Information is power... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]On the way to the doctor determined and strong willed she is.[HR][/HR]​My girlfriend is a post-op surgical nurse, specializing in liver transplants. She tells me time & time again how important one's overall attitude is to achieve a successful recovery. Good for your "mutti" that she's such a trooper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Of course, asking for some help from the big man upstairs is always helpful, too ! 










[Modified by niels_dale, 12:37 PM 4-7-2002]


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

May your mom get well and recover!!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (gorilla800lbs)*

5/6/2002 8:10:34 PM
Update…Mom and Sister are doing well, mom has acquired some great doctors in the NY area…She had some ct scans lung/abdomen/pelvis all clear…small cyst on kidney which is normal and nothing to worry about. There is a 2mm nodule in her lung, but doctors believe it is a blood vessel and will watch it closely.
She has contracted Diverticulitis which is a slight tear in her colon due to stress the doctors think. But can be treated. So in conclusion it was a positive report. And tomorrow is the bone scans keep you guys updated. Keep the prayers rolling.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (DanG)*

5/7/2002 8:10:03 PM
Update….







Bone scans report……..increased activity in shoulder area…mom going to get x-ray/MRI tonight to rule out possibilities of cancer. I am flying out tomorrow morning to NY spend 4 days with her. Please pray people.
Can’t help but play this song over and over, I know in the end god has a plan for us all.
Sitting with Mama, alone in her bedroom
She opened her eyes, and then squeezed my hand
She said, I have to go now, my time here is over
And with her final words she tried to help me understand
Mama whispered softly, time will ease your pain
Life's about changing, nothing ever stays the same
18395 VIEWS 855 REPLIES



[Modified by Blitz16v, 8:22 PM 5-7-2002]


----------



## 174thfwff (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I am wishing for the best. My friend had cancer, and beat it out because of all the support we gave her! YOUR MOM CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kate1Point8 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (174thfwff)*

i hope all goes well!!!!!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (V arrrr SIX)*

5/12/2002 7:01:05 PM
Back from Trip……..Turned out for the better, the hot pocket that was observed was osteoporosis…she has arthritis in her knees as well but there is no evidence of cancer anywhere. Which is great, and basically really made me so unbelievably happy that I got to see my mother and my sister, it was a great mothers day and they will be visiting me in July here are some pictures……..Keep the prayers rolling.
Me and mom.


----------



## rakim al passati (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

What comes through loud and clear is how much love your family has for each other, my families love has been instrumental in my recovery as I know it has in your Mom's. I will include your family in my prayers. BTW if I may say so your mom is gorgeous, A beauty by any standard.


----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (rakim al passati)*

Definately praying for your mother and your family. My mother had cancer, and just recently finnished her kemo (sp?) therapy. She had an operation to remove the cancerous tumour, but they also wanted to do the therapy to make sure it was all gone. Definately very hard on the family. Just give all the love and support you can, and dont forget the flowers







She will pull through!


----------



## VW_Crumpet (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (16vRocket)*

I hope she beats this! I've had plenty of experience with cancer in friends and family, and she is very fortunate to have you.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (VW_Crumpet)*

Back to the top, she was recently rediagnosed with Cancer AGAIN, She will fight till the end I tell ya!


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

you have my prayers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Your mom is lucky to have a son like you this is proof of that.
However not so lucky with her health.
Bud my prayers are with you and your mom.
Remember it must be tough to find reason for this but everything does happen for a reason.
The best of luck to you and your mom.


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. She is a strong-willed mom, so she'll do just fine. Don't give up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
V.A.P.O.R Gastonia/Charlotte, N.C.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I'll pray too every pray helps and God answers them all Amen.


----------



## craigjr (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

TELL HER TO KEEP HER SPIRITS UP.
MY BEST FREINDS SISTER HAD A BRAIN TUMOR AND WAS TOLD THAT SHE HAD A 25% CHANCE OF MAKING IT THROUGH THE SURGERY AND AND IF SHE MAD IT THROUGH THE SURGERY SHE HAD A 50% CHANCE OF THE CANCER RETURNING WELL SHE MADE IT THROUGH THE SURGERY AND THE CANCER NEVER RETURNED.
She has my prayer
Blitz16v stay strong she'll be fine. 
Craigjr.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (craigjr)*

3/13/04
Update her recent scans shown that the cancer in her pelvic area has shrunk considerably , most likely enough to be removed with a simple surgery. My mom is like a Mack truck she keeps on going.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

God be with you, your mother, and family. be strong, and don't stop praying. you, your family, and your mother will be in my prayers. keep your chin up, and tell your mother we're all thinking of her, and praying. God be with you, your mother, and family at this difficult time.


_Modified by vwdude53 at 6:17 PM 3-14-2004_


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (vwdude53)*

Keep the prayers rollin....the tumor has stopped growing, which is good but, she needs more prayers!!!!


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Good to hear that she's making progress. You and your family, especially your mother are in my prayers.


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I feel for ya man. I wish you the best.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

good to hear she's doing better! i'll keep 'em coming.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (vwdude53)*

More prayers bump, thank you all for all the thoughts!


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroJettaIII (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

sorry to hear that bro, ill be praying for her and your family.keep us updated


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I'm sorry to hear that bro. Tell her to keep her hopes up and head held high. I will pray for her every night.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (my98veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my98veedub* »_My prayers to you...
...take it easy, keep positive thoughts, and spend as much time with your mother as possible!!! She'll need you there. Take care. 
And heres some hugs for your mom
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Jen


exactly


----------



## somegolf (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (golfstormvr6)*

i strongly believe that if we all pray that she will get better, i will pray for your mom and the rest of your family to get through this. god bless you guys.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (somegolf)*

Update
8/27/05
Mom is still ticking, last scans show no cancer in her body. Thank you for all of the prayers in the past they have worked!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*









That is absolutely wonderful news!!! You all remain in my prayers.


----------



## GTIUPVR6 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

My prayers are with you, your Mom & family. She did it once - she can do it again! Have faith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit4me (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (GTIUPVR6)*

Our God is an AWESOME God. If we are faithful to him, he will be faithful to us. Your family is now on my daily prayer list...


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (rabbit4me)*

Update 11/07/05
Recently, in September something popped up on the radar, the doctor switched weapons, to a different hormonal, lately my mom has been complaining of an adbdomen pain, her tumor markers CA 125 were high, indicating possible ovarian infiltration, but at the same time, she has had a hysterectomy, and it could be some sort of peritinoits bacteria, they are taking her in for a biopsy for a more positive explanation. I flew up here on support for her, my mom at first was stunned but is regaining her composure, she has been dealing with this October 10th, 1997 and , December 1, 2001 her doctor said she had a year left, she is still alive now DR. BALTZ and she will continue to battle with the devil , and she prevail just like she always does, the medicine will only take you halfway your heart and soul will take you to the promised land. I am asking for your prayers once again, she needs strength to go into battle, and you guys/gals are very important, because she read these god bless.


----------



## dressedinwhite (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I will pray for her........Right Now!


----------



## dressedinwhite (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (dressedinwhite)*

BTW, if you want to do battle, read a book called "Pigs in the Parlor". Victory is already the Lords and He has given us power over evil, we just don't realize it. Remember, He who is in us is greater than he who is in the world! 
God Bless!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (dressedinwhite)*

"I have read through my sons posts, i am a strong believer and know that god is watching out, and will hold our hands during this time, i am blessed and impressed by all the wonderful posts the world is full of wonderfull people thank you all.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (VAG-MAN)*

I had an aunt miracuously recover from cancer. It wasn't her time to go and I pray it's not your mom's time to go too.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Spa_driver)*

Thank you guys, she goes in for a ct guided biopsy this friday , i WILL keep all up to date. thank you so much


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

The biopsy went extremely well, she is recovering now very tired. We will find out the results on wednesday


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

UGH, you just brought me to tears!!! My Dad, who lives in Dallas, has stage 4 terminal prostate cancer. His is in remission, but he experiences all kinds of issues as well. It's like we're walking on eggshells when he says, "Weeell, I had to go to the hospital today...". His illness is really taking a toll on him. He lives alone, both his parents are gone, his sister has liver cancer- just about everybody in his family developes cancer (also cousins, uncles and aunts, mother, grandmother). His aunt had breast cancer, and I have been determined "at risk" for a particular type of cancer as well, and have to be closely monitored. Anyway, he's all alone in Texas, and I don't have much money to throw around, but I did buy him a (really expensive) plane ticket to come to Boston for Thanksgiving. He wants to rent a Beetle (LOL). He's a Dubber, too. My prayers go out to your Mom. Has she tried Cancer Treatment Centers Of America? They're awsome! Take care- wear the Livestrong cancer bracelet, make sure Mom has one, too, and remember, she's LIVING with Cancer- not dying OF it.


----------



## Ken1.8T (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Ask and pray for healing in the name of Jesus Christ and it will be done! There is no other way.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Ken1.8T)*

Okay double update:
Been really busy, Biopsy came back last tuesday, they found breast cancer of the peritneoum, HER2 neg/pr neg, same breast cancer she was diagnosed in 1997. Taxotere is scheduled for deployment on November 28th, mom is upset doesn't want to goto chemo again etc etc.
Flash foward.
Mom flew in recently on Saturday for Thanksgiving to spend time with us, well she has been on Percoset for her pain for awhile, and that inhibits her going to the bathroom. Well I call my sister today to figure out what we were goin to do with mom tonight, chill goto movies etc. Well mom is in the hospital, WTF she started bleeding again. I rush to the hospital , they did a CT SCAN, and found more disease in the same area, and a chunk on her L2 vertabrae. Her doctor , which used to treat her when she lived in Houston, treated her today, which is also one of her best friends, was shocked. The two doctors collaborated and agreed the plans haven't changed they knew their was more cancer , cause she has STAGE IV mets, whatever I am going to enjoy my thanksgiving with her, BE THANKFUl she is alive etc. This cancer hasn't had any opposition for awhile now, she had chemo last in 1997, when she goes back on Monday, that cancer is in for a rude awakening. She is going on dose dense Taxotere which will cause one hell of a battle, and my mom is prepared, this one is going to go down for the books. God bless


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

You're all in my thoughts and prayers, Jon. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (MiaGTi)*

Update 11/30/2006
It has been a good year for Lynn. She feel's well and looks well, her recent scans show a slight progression of disease, but nothing she can't handle. God is helping see her through, she is an amazing mother.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

I wish the best for you and your family


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Chrissy)*

Update 4-25-07
Ok round 4 , nobody said this was going to be easy. Mom wasn't feeling well went to ER, she passed out and noticed she didnt remember anything about what happened. Initial CT Scan 4 unknown legions in the brain, ordered a MRI for tommorow, which is more precise and accurate. Will let you guys know what happens, I can tell you one thing...I do know...she has never went down without a fight, thats not her style. Please say a few prayers for her.


----------



## VWMATT1234 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

another prayer from over here..


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (VWMATT1234)*

another prayer here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif god bless


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (VWMATT1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWMATT1234* »_another prayer from over here..

Same here


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Veedubs87)*

My thoughts are with you, her, and your family.


----------



## Volkswoman_03 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (nachtmusik)*

My thoughts are with you and your family as well and I will keep you in my prayers....


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Volkswoman_03)*

Update 8-2-07

On Monday my mom tried to get up and she ended up falling down. She was feeling very weak and they rushed her to the e.r. her oxygen levels were low and wasn't doing well. I flew up wednesday 8-1-07 and she was doing better. Doctors noted more abnormalities in her brain, and took her of the chemo/radiation as she was too weak. She is doing better today and basically the doctor said they want to monitor her pain, and she is home with hospice now. I am not sure what is going to happen, but this is rough for her...but she is definetly a tough woman and she is a big fighter.
her is an email i sent to all of her friends...ill just paste it in
"i just came in from houston and this is my take on situation #32423423 that lynn has dealt with.
first and foremost i am the first one to admit...this is not a good situation for her...she has had many many hurdles in the past..she has jumped over all of them. the reason she has jumped over all them is for us....for her friends and for her family. my mother is the most unselfish person walking the face of the earth. she has given all of us life, she has touched every single one of us. she has touched us for the good in all what is life, she has made every single one of us a better person. this isn't your ordinary person, and this isn't just another one of those sad parts in the movies where the story ends sadly. it doesnt have to be that way. lynn has a very very strong desire to live, she has bent her will and she is the reason why she is alive right now. she has great doctors, and been on a variety of treatments and she knows two things in life are definite, life and death. you need to be strong for lynn everyone, do not look upon her sadly, keep it inside and smile for her as she has smiled for all of us in the past. do not underestimate the power of her , ever...the power to just wakeup and live for one more day...
i look at her and i see a woman that has been through hell and back...i see pain and i see tears and i see scars. i see someone with the most love to give, thats what makes lynn happy, if you are happy she is happy. if you are sad she is sad, lynn's heart is designed that way it always has been. one thing i know definetly, lynn will never ever give up on us, as long as she see's us never giving up on her...dont forget that and when you see her remind her of how beautiful our lynn is.

love jonathan"

I wanted a perfect ending. Now I've learned, the hard way, that some poems don't rhyme, and some stories don't have a clear beginning, middle, and end. Life is about not knowing, having to change, taking the moment and making the best of it, without knowing what's going to happen next. Delicious Ambiguity.

Please add some prayers and my mother in your thoughts.


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

prayers added 10x over...my father has had cancer 3x in a span of 26 years....thankfully he is ok for now......


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

god bless


----------



## BuffsR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (xjoegtix)*

Good luck, man. May God Bless and protect your mother and your family.


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (BuffsR)*

My thoughts and prayers to your mom and your family.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (ccollantes)*

Rest in Peace 
Lynn Marie Slim
8/19/07
" i love you infinity"


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Prayers sent.


----------



## Corvette2 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Blitz16v)*

Jesus is not dead--he is ALIVE. And he will perform a miracle for your mom. My pecious Jesus. I pray you heal this man's mom..I do not know her, but you do and you know her heart. I know you and know you are still in the healing business. I pray your Holy Spirit will encompass her now at 5:07 ET and completely heal her this side of heaven. In Jesus name...I pray...
A men


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Ask for your prayers... (Corvette2)*

It will be a year tommorow Mom, I love you!
RIP


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

i've been on the vortex for a few years and just stumbled on this post for the first time today, sorry its so late but your still in my prayers. the first year is the hardest to deal with.especially each holiday that passes you remember all the good times and bad with her. it gets easier though as the years go on because of all of those same good times and bad. if you need someone to talk to hit me up. i'll have my moms give yours a shout up there.
Denise Marie
1956-1/14/95


----------

